# $30 voucher for James Patterson's Masterclass



## Jessie Jasen (May 30, 2015)

Hi guys!

I just received a $30 voucher for James Patterson's Masterclass, valid until Sept. 8th for three friends. 
If you're interesting in taking the class, PM me. I'll send you the code. 

Happy learning! 

Jess


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Great class. If I hadn't already paid for access, I'd be all over it. Someone should take advantage of this and get the good learning.


----------



## Jessie Jasen (May 30, 2015)

Jim, I couldn't agree more. This was one of the best investments I ever made. Patterson's class is worth every penny.


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

I liked the class and also have vouchers if anyone is interested and the OP runs out =D


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd love a voucher! Thank you!


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

I would love a voucher also. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2015)

What is the cost of the class?


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

if you still have one, I'd love it


----------



## J.A. Cipriano (May 27, 2014)

I am unfortunately out of vouchers now. Sorry =(


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Late to the party.

Anyone else have vouchers?


----------



## SJ Kelley (Feb 13, 2015)

I've got three left Lloyd; if someone hasn't already given you one, just PM me! I have two more up for grabs after that; just send me a PM. I'll post again when they're all claimed =)

All gone; sorry!


----------



## indiejane (Apr 18, 2014)

JACipriano said:


> I liked the class and also have vouchers if anyone is interested and the OP runs out =D


Thanks JA!! I got JA's last voucher and immediately started the course. In case anyone is interested, I've watched the first two videos (I'm a women's fiction & romance writer) because I've been struggling to finish my current work--the second video about "Passion + Habit" helped me remember a few things--it was worth the $60 (with JA's kindly given voucher) alone.


----------



## C.A. Huggins (Jul 8, 2014)

A day late and a voucher short...I guess.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

Just finished the course myself.  Loved it!

And if anyone runs into the issue I did with the sound in the video suddenly stopping but the video continuing, try refreshing, going to a point further along in the video and then clicking back to the point where the sound went out.  May have been my computer, may be their site, but happened to me more than once on the first few videos.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

What is the class for? 
If it helps us sell more books, I'd love a voucher if someone has one!
When does it start?


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

It's a video class that helps you become a better writer. It's self-paced. I was thinking of taking as well when I got Patterson's newsletter a month ago.



Shei Darksbane said:


> What is the class for?
> If it helps us sell more books, I'd love a voucher if someone has one!
> When does it start?


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Any vouchers left? 
Do I hear crickets? (


----------



## Seneca77 (Aug 17, 2015)

Would love to have a voucher. Was almost ready to pull the trigger on this course.

<Waiting patiently at the end of the line>

- Bob


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Jessie Jasen said:


> I just received a $30 voucher for James Patterson's Masterclass, valid until Sept. 8th for three friends.
> If you're interesting in taking the class, PM me. I'll send you the code.


Did you get the vouchers because you're a student in the class?


----------



## Bill Vaz (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm probably posting this too late, but is there any voucher left from anyone?


----------



## carolexi (Aug 31, 2014)

I would also love a Voucher if anyone has another one


----------



## bdwilson (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey, a reason to de-lurk  Hi!

I have one voucher available if someone still needs one. Send me a PM and I'll send the code.

*Edit:* Sorry, mine are gone now, too


----------



## Bill Vaz (Aug 4, 2015)

Sent you a PM, bdwilson.


----------



## bdwilson (Mar 19, 2015)

BillVaz said:


> Sent you a PM, bdwilson.


Sent you one back


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd love a voucher if any are left.

ETA: Thanks! Signed up!


----------



## SJ Kelley (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm all out of vouchers now, but I hope those still looking can find some!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

If there are any vouchers left, I'd be very grateful to have one. TIA

Got one, used it, thanks!


----------



## richard.r.fox (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd like a voucher if anyone else has one. Thank you!

I got one. Thanks everyone!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

If any of the people who recently signed up has an extra voucher when they finish, I'd love to get one. I was considering this class before but as a bargain shopper, now I feel compelled to get my deal!

Thanks!


----------



## blemmet (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd love a voucher if anyone has one. I've had this class on my list of things to do, but wasn't ready or able to do the full amount yet. I could swing it with the voucher discount.  Thanks!

ETA: I got a voucher! Thanks so much!


----------



## bdwilson (Mar 19, 2015)

Updated my original post, but mine are gone now. I hope more come in for people still looking!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm interested in one as well.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd love a voucher if there are any left. Thanks!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd like one too, if there are any left. 


Edit: Got one, thanks to 鬼.


----------



## Mopsy (Jan 4, 2015)

I had a code but apparently someone else used it or something.  If there are more floating around, I'd love one.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I think the people enrolled get vouchers when they complete the course, so hopefully more will be available as they finish?  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

MyraScott said:


> I think the people enrolled get vouchers when they complete the course, so hopefully more will be available as they finish? Fingers crossed!


I had finished the course but it looks like it didn't 'take' completely. I haven't seen any vouchers in my email. I'll run through the course again and see if that triggers the discount vouchers.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Count me among those interested in vouchers!


----------



## anicolle (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd like a voucher if anyone has a spare. Thanks!

Got one. Thanks!


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm taking the class now. When I have vouchers, I'll post here to let everyone know.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

I, too, have some vouchers. PM me if you want one.

All gone.


----------



## Dobby the House Elf (Aug 16, 2014)

It's a great class


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

I still have vouchers. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## carolexi (Aug 31, 2014)

I was given a voucher and am so grateful! I'm not sure how to find vouchers in my account, and see they might be triggered once I have completed the course. I will return to this thread the minute I have access to vouchers to pay it forward 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

What the heck. If anyone has a voucher left, I'd take it.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

I sent you a PM, Moist_Tissue.

And I'm all out of vouchers.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

The one I received didn't work/had already been used. If anyone else has more to share please PM one to me!


----------



## blemmet (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm still looking for one as well. Please PM me if you have one to share. 

ETA: I got a code and am all set. Thanks so much! Kboards ROCKS!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Same  Drop me a PM if anyone has one spare. I always miss the posts because I'm on UK time!


----------



## David Penny (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone still want one I've got three vouchers available. PM me and I'll send you the code.

All gone now


----------



## Bree Roberts (Dec 1, 2012)

Add me to the wait list for a voucher please! I've been waiting for school to start to take this course without interruption from my kids. 

I no longer need a voucher, thank you!


----------



## AuthorX (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd love a voucher as well!


----------



## icewizard64 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello,
I would like a voucher if anyone has a spare?

Also, what did people who have taken the course think about it?


----------



## Awasin (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't have a $30.00 voucher, but I have a code for six $15.00 discounts good till September 8: R5BZKW

If anybody can't find a $30.00 voucher, it's better than nothing.

As for whether the course was worth taking, well, it's galling that, in an attempt to keep James Patterson from getting all the money in the world, we have to give him more money.  That said, I reckon I learned a thing or two.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

icewizard64 said:


> Also, what did people who have taken the course think about it?


I found it useful and inspiring, if nothing else to hear sound bites from pretty much the bestselling author of all time. I ended up with three pages of notes from the course and I've plowed through it twice now (I listen to it in the background while I'm at work). Patterson loves the writing process and you can hear it in his no-nonsense conversations.

Almost all of the course is him talking, but one of the modules, the one on co-writing, includes him talking as well as a couple of his co-writers, which gives an interesting insight into how he writes some of his books.

The outline provided with the course, for his novel HONEYMOON, is well worth studying. That reminds me--I need to buy a copy of the book so that I can tear it apart and see how the finished ms maps or doesn't map to the outline.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Awasin said:


> I don't have a $30.00 voucher, but I have a code for six $15.00 discounts good till September 8: R5BZKW
> 
> If anybody can't find a $30.00 voucher, it's better than nothing.
> 
> As for whether the course was worth taking, well, it's galling that, in an attempt to keep James Patterson from getting all the money in the world, we have to give him more money. That said, I reckon I learned a thing or two.


Thanks! That code worked like a charm.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Just got a notification from the Masterclass folks that I have one code for a friend to use for $15 off the course, good until Sept 15. So here it is, first come, first served.

Your Code:
RLPKLQ

Now redeemable until September 15th at 11:59pm PST.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I've gotta code too if others don't work:
UV59WG

It's a good class. I had heard most of it, but it reminded me of things I was forgetting to do.


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change of TOS.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

I just got a $30 code: NNZ0ZG  Good 'til September 15th.  Good for any of the classes.  (I thought the Leibovitz one looked cool, too.)


----------



## AnnaBF (Aug 25, 2014)

Cassie, 

Thank you!

I've been stalking this thread!  

I just used it and it covered that crazy Canadian exchange rate. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Janelle (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks, Cassie!
I've been stalking too.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

AnnemF said:


> Cassie,
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


Awesome! And thanks for posting that you'd used it so folks know it's now gone.


----------



## greyskyblue (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello - if anyone has a $30 off code I would like one. Thanks!


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Jessie Jasen said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just received a $30 voucher for James Patterson's Masterclass, valid until Sept. 8th for three friends.
> If you're interesting in taking the class, PM me. I'll send you the code.
> ...


Trust me it's not worth it. I took it. The guy really didn't have many insights.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Does anyone still have vouchers for this course? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

Kalel, why didn't you like it? Do you get personalized feedback? Are there any vouchers around?


----------



## vishae (Feb 27, 2016)

I know it's very late, but just wondering whether anyone happens to have any vouchers left?


----------



## memememe (Feb 16, 2016)

WIP said:


> Trust me it's not worth it. I took it. The guy really didn't have many insights.


I'd love to know why you feel this way. For instance, I personally didn't like the DWS workshops that much (I find learning from books easier/better, and) mainly because he never gave much feedback other than, "no this doesn't work" or "this is ok". Although I did learn a bit from DWS.


----------



## Mike Stop Continues (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi all! Any vouchers around?


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd love a voucher if any are still floating around.


----------



## JamesOsiris (Mar 23, 2014)

Ahh! I'd love one of these if anyone ever has one spare


----------



## adamgalelds (May 21, 2016)

I would also like a voucher if anyone still has one laying around.  My family would be grateful as we are going to be supplementing our income by authoring some books to pay for a house for us, and our foster kids.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I was given a voucher here awhile back (thanks!) and spent $60 on the course. I went through the entire series of videos. I don't think I've left my review yet, so here it is:

This class is a complete waste of your money and time. This is James Patterson blathering on in self-indulgent generalities as if he were entertaining high-society guests at a cocktail party.

Over and over again, he talks about the effect he thinks one should achieve but never says how to do it. How you do it is exactly what I expect from a class, especially a "master" class from one of the most successful fiction authors in the world.

I wish I could get my money back. I recommend against spending your money and time on this. Here are some books I've found way, way more useful than this course.

Techniques of the Selling Writer - Swain
Scene and Structure - Bickham
Plot and Structure - Bell
Writing the Breakout Novel - Maass
Immediate Fiction - Cleaver
Story Engineering - Brooks
Story Physics - Brooks
Save the Cat - Snyder

That's a just-getting-started kind of list and it's probably cheaper than the James Patterson course. Not to mention that these books actually teach you the tools and methods for writing better stories. I hope this is helpful.


----------

